# Interview Attire



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I know this has been discussed often in the past, but I still wanted to get opinions.

Back story: when I was in grad school, I was on a state board filled with CEOs/executives, and to fit in, I dressed like them. What this meant was that when I was job hunting after graduation, I was walking into interviews in a navy suit with cuff links/tie bar/pocket square etc, and it took me a while to figure out that those flashy accessories were among a horrible impression. One of the interviews I had was for a company that was at the absolute top of my list of companies I wanted to work for. I walked into this interview in the aforementioned rig, and the interviewer jokingly made a comment about how I didn't need to dress up that much, as the company was primarily business casual. I didn't heed his comment, and when the second interview came around, I wore a nearly identical rig, then politely declined when they asked me if I wanted to remove my jacket. I ultimately didn't get the job.

fast forward to today: I might have a second chance to interview with this company in the coming weeks (fingers crossed). Since that time, I've lost 40 pounds and don't currently own a suit (none of them fit, got rid of them). I considered getting a suit, but I really don't want to overdo it again (buttondown/dress pants was as dressy as it got there, and the interviewer was in a golf shirt). I wanted to get opinions on a navy blazer and gray flannel trousers in lieu of a suit- it's a couple steps up in formality from the office attire, but I feel like a suit (not just the accessories) last time gave a bad impression. I was thinking of wearing a blue OCBD and red or burgundy repp stripe tie. I'd just like to get some opinions on this.


----------



## jimw (May 4, 2009)

What line of work is this firmed engaged in? Regardless, I don't think you could go wrong with a blazer and conservative tie with grey flannels. This is certainly 'well dressed' without being intimidating to the golf shirt/Deer Stag wearing interviewees who (deep down) understand with regret that they should be better dressed themselves.

Good luck on the interview - I'm sure you'll knock it out of the park!

JW


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Did your interviewer wear a tie originally? If not, go with striped shirt, navy blazer and flannels.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

jimw said:


> What line of work is this firmed engaged in? Regardless, I don't think you could go wrong with a blazer and conservative tie with grey flannels. This is certainly 'well dressed' without being intimidating to the golf shirt/Deer Stag wearing interviewees who (deep down) understand with regret that they should be better dressed themselves.
> 
> Good luck on the interview - I'm sure you'll knock it out of the park!
> 
> JW


I appreciate it. In the interest of full disclosure I don't actually have an interview yet, but I have a close friend in the department, and it sounds somewhat positive. Right now I'm just getting everything lined up in the event I do get one, I can respond on short notice (ie, not run out and have to buy a suit on short notice)



WillBarrett said:


> Did your interviewer wear a tie originally? If not, go with striped shirt, navy blazer and flannels.


Its not an interview with the same department, but no- the interviewer in the first one wore a golf polo and chinos.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm not ashamed to admit I once went to a pitch wearing a blazer, gray trousers, and a tie, with an overcoat and scarf over it. I figured my worst-case would be that I'd roll to the bathroom without taking off the scarf, and once in there, remove the tie.

That, of course, would work best with a knit. But a knit might not be such a bad idea, in context.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

Wear a suit to an interview. Do not wear an odd jacket and tie.

An interview is a time to demonstrate that you are professional and put together. You want to look sharp but at the same time not seem brash. Avoid cuff links, a pocket square, flamboyant ties or socks, etc. Wear a solid charcoal suit that fits well with a plain white shirt (no OCBD, no French cuffs, no monograms) and a basic tie - a foulard, pindot, or repp stripe based in navy is a safe choice.

Keep in mind that you do not want to be remembered for what you wore but for what you said and how you presented yourself.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Neither here nor there, but in my 20 years in the corporate world, I have never seen a CEO wear a tie bar (nor have I worn one). Sorry, I know that's beside the point, but for some reason, I just couldn't shake that thought.

To address your question, though, I personally would never interview with a company where a suit causes a job candidate to make a bad impression. Then again, I wear a suit to work four days a week. Still, my recommendation is a proper interview rig....conservative suit, white or blue dress shirt, conservative tie, and a pair of polished lace-up dress shoes. And, none of the aforementioned accessories. (Dr. D's comments above are spot on.)

Interview notwithstanding, I would recommend reallocating some of your clothing budget to the acquisition of at least one decent suit. At your age, you will certainly have plenty of occasions (weddings, cocktail parties, etc.) where a suit is the appropriate choice of attire. I mean, khakis are versatile and all, but at some point you'll need to suit up!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Interesting you should bring this up, OF, as I've been considering this subject myself lately, for my own reasons. I own one suit that I don't much like, not because it's a bad suit necessarily but only that it has associations with a time in my life I'd rather forget. I don't really feel like investing in a new suit, as I hardly ever want to wear one or have the need or occasion to. Fortunately, I work in higher ed and in what could loosely be called a "creative" profession, and so, to my mind, in a way, I was overdressed or maybe inappropriately dressed when I've interviewed in a suit. I think what is appropriate depends significantly on the job you're interviewing for and your profession. Right now, if I were to interview for similar positions to the one I'm in now, I would feel very appropriate in a tweed jacket or navy blazer with some flannel trousers or even dressy chinos, a pressed OCBD or pinpoint BD, and a good tie. Even that might be seen by some on the interview team as overdressed--rightly or wrongly, that's how it is in academia. 

So, briefly, trust your instincts and wear what you feel fits the workplace and the job, and I bet that, unless you're interviewing for a top-level exec or financial position, a suit is hardly necessary.


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage (Nov 24, 2011)

I interviewed for a job today and the employer offered dress code up front. Casual, of course. Interviewer was in charcoal polyester trousers and golf shirt, I wore khakis and OCBD. My shoes were better.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

The current state of affairs is pretty sad if one is considered "overdressed" when wearing a suit to a job interview.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

gamma68 said:


> The current state of affairs is pretty sad if one is considered "overdressed" when wearing a suit to a job interview.


Amen, brother. I was actually getting a little sad reading through this thread.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Maybe overdressed is the wrong word. I actually don't like that word. I'm never sure what it means. I mean that it may not be the only option for many interviews, that is, the more casual blazer/tie option would be more than appropriate.

As an aside, I have to admit that I don't much like suits. They're too... suit-y. There's not enough visually interesting going on for me. They can look good, certainly, but in all honesty, personally, I find the suit pretty boring.



gamma68 said:


> The current state of affairs is pretty sad if one is considered "overdressed" when wearing a suit to a job interview.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

FLCracka said:


> Amen, brother. I was actually getting a little sad reading through this thread.


I mean, seriously. I was brought up to believe that you'd NEVER get the job if you didn't show up for the interview wearing a suit.

Frankly, I'm not sure I'd want the job if the interviewer looked down upon me for wearing a suit.


----------



## MDA Sandman (Nov 29, 2014)

Advice from my father was "Never be the least dressed person in the room." Has served me well thus far in life. So from your previous visit to the company, if you recall how other were dressed this might guide you. I work in a position where I interview a variety of different folks. I hired one young man for an entry level job because he was wearing new suit. It looked to probably be purchased at Target, but I was not there to evaluate the suit, but to evaluate the person. The interview was an important enough event for him to buy a suit to his budget. He has turned out to be a respectful and diligent employee. 

For me the only ones I critique (mentally) are those above me that I notice either do pay attention to detail with their attire or those who I am surprised that they don't know better. 

Good luck with your interviews and your career.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

OF, obviously, if you wear a great blazer and tie you're going to look like you don't know better. Get yourself to Target, son!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I wouldn't want the job either. What position are they hiring for that frowns upon a suit; meth lab cook?



gamma68 said:


> I mean, seriously. I was brought up to believe that you'd NEVER get the job if you didn't show up for the interview wearing a suit.
> 
> Frankly, I'm not sure I'd want the job if the interviewer looked down upon me for wearing a suit.


----------



## bignilk (Aug 30, 2013)

It seems like part of the problem of your first experience is, on the follow up interview, you didn't heed your interviewer's comment and wore a very similar attire. Maybe that gave the impression that you weren't a great listener or didn't follow direction well.

Maybe things aren't as casual in this department as compared to the first one. Maybe this new interviewer will appreciate your efforts. 

That said, I might go the conservative suit route without the bling. If the interviewer says anything, or if he is wearing pajamas, you can tone it down on the follow up. Hopefully wearing a suit won't prevent you from getting a follow up interview (It didn't the first time). It definitely wouldn't hurt to have a suit in your closet. 

Or, you could ask your friend that works there what is commonly worn. You might probably maybe be fine in a odd jacket or blazer. 

I remember you received some praise at your last job evaluation for being a well dressed individual, so it it might not be so bad to put your best foot forward and see how it goes. 

Hope it turns out well.


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

Dr. D said:


> Wear a suit to an interview. Do not wear an odd jacket and tie.
> 
> An interview is a time to demonstrate that you are professional and put together. You want to look sharp but at the same time not seem brash. Avoid cuff links, a pocket square, flamboyant ties or socks, etc. Wear a solid charcoal suit that fits well with a plain white shirt (no OCBD, no French cuffs, no monograms) and a basic tie - a foulard, pindot, or repp stripe based in navy is a safe choice.
> 
> Keep in mind that you do not want to be remembered for what you wore but for what you said and how you presented yourself.


This. Sometimes we forget that the things we talk about and favour on this forum are not things that average suit-wearing men wear (pocket squares, cuff links, etc). An interview is a time to demonstrate your respect for the people and company granting the interview, and that means wearing a suit, usually. However, this is a time to wear a suit to "conform", not to stand out as "well dressed". The less memorable, the better. Note that I do not mean wearing an ill-fitting suit, although that might be the norm for a great deal of men in your area. Good luck with the interview.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Scout the place to see what employees at the level you seek to be employed are wearing and wear that.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^This is perhaps the best, most useful advice offered in response to the OP. 

As to the specific question asked by the OP, yes a navy Blazer and odd trousers, accessorized as you suggested, would be acceptable as interview attire. I would however, consider changing the trouser hue to Khaki. Hope you get the interview, followed by the job! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Seriously. Is there really an interviewer who would frown on a suit, though, in reality? I can't imagine an interviewer telling me, "Oh, my God, you wore a SUIT? We frown on suits." But yes, if one actually heard that, that would be a sign that the place was just weird.

I think our debate is a little absurd.



Shaver said:


> I wouldn't want the job either. What position are they hiring for that frowns upon a suit; meth lab cook?


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

godan said:


> Scout the place to see what employees at the level you seek to be employed are wearing and wear that.


I think this is very poor advice. Most work places these days are business casual. When interviewing, you have not yet earned a job there or the right to dress like you are an employee. As a job candidate, you should dress professionally, which traditionally means a suit. IMO, that is the safest route, the "correct" route, and the best way to make a strong first impression. Dressing like the rest of the employees is downright presumptuous and would rub me the wrong way, were I an interviewer (unless, of course, the employees all wear suits!).


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Given that most people outside this forum think that a suit is anything with a jacket and a tie, I think one's options are fairly open.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion (Jun 17, 2014)

I can't imagine someone with OF's credentials interviewing for a position where a suit would not be the most appropriate choice.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

As much as it pains me to say it, if you're in an industry and interviewing with a firm where suits are the exception, I might well forego the suit for the interview. Wear a jacket if you like, but it's one thing to not be the most dressed-down person in the room. It's something else altogether to be the most dressed up.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> I mean, seriously. I was brought up to believe that you'd NEVER get the job if you didn't show up for the interview wearing a suit.
> 
> Frankly, I'm not sure I'd want the job if the interviewer looked down upon me for wearing a suit.


I take it you're not an engineer, then.

I work for a company based in Palo Alto, which is pretty self-important about its (woeful) dress code, but I showed up in navy SC and button-down shirt (no tie). Got the job. There is a very obvious prejudice in that world _against_ suits. Still, it makes sense that you don't want to dress in such a way as to make it look as though you don't understand what the job is (i.e. you're going to be staring a monitor, _not_ making sales calls).


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

WillBarrett said:


> As much as it pains me to say it, if you're in an industry and interviewing with a firm where suits are the exception, I might well forego the suit for the interview. Wear a jacket if you like, but it's one thing to not be the most dressed-down person in the room. It's something else altogether to be the most dressed up.


Back in the dot com era, there were well funded start-ups that made a big deal about outlawing suits and they would make a big deal if a consultant, sales person or interviewee showed up in a suit. I remember one occasion where the CEO of a startup software company threatened to cut off my tie with scissors if I ever showed up wearing one again. I was a consultant asked to advise the business by the lead VC fund backing them. I declined to submit a proposal. The tie incident and other things I observed told me this company had a culture that doomed them to failure. After two years and burning through a few $million they were out of business.

If you encounter a situation today where you show up for an interview in a suit and it results in a negative in terms of evaluation, that tells you something about the culture of the business.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

This. There's prejudice in my world, too, against suits, in a way. The people who arrive in our office wearing suits are sales representatives, and usually they are the kind of sales reps who have no clue what the academic world is like. Or they're people vying for development officer jobs. But if they had any clue about our world, or if they knew our development officers, they'd know that more appropriate attire would be a classic navy blazer or a traditional tweed with good slacks and a tie.



SlideGuitarist said:


> I take it you're not an engineer, then.
> 
> I work for a company based in Palo Alto, which is pretty self-important about its (woeful) dress code, but I showed up in navy SC and button-down shirt (no tie). Got the job. There is a very obvious prejudice in that world _against_ suits. Still, it makes sense that you don't want to dress in such a way as to make it look as though you don't understand what the job is (i.e. you're going to be staring a monitor, _not_ making sales calls).


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

joeyzaza said:


> ...If you encounter a situation today where you show up for an interview in a suit and it results in a negative in terms of evaluation, that tells you something about the culture of the business.


Well, my pre-IPO startup now employs ca. 1500 people, yet this prejudice is only slowly being dismantled (partly because I have actually spoken to the same lawyers here who review our interview process for implicit ageism). The leadership at Twitter seems entirely psychopathological...but those guys are rich, and we're not (well, I'm not). And I'd bet that if you showed up at Apple with a tie bar and cufflinks, it would not go well (I would hope that a simple charcoal suit would be fine...but I have no idea). You'd be shocked at how much effort even successful Valley companies put into their schtick.

All that said, I would still try and look my best, within bounds, but I would also want to set my (almost certainly younger) interviewers at ease. With all due respect to Godan, I would not try to dress like current employees: for me that would have meant flip-flops and a T-shirt. Seriously.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape (Sep 25, 2014)

FLCracka said:


> Interview notwithstanding, I would recommend reallocating some of your clothing budget to the acquisition of at least one decent suit. At your age, you will certainly have plenty of occasions (weddings, cocktail parties, etc.) where a suit is the appropriate choice of attire. I mean, khakis are versatile and all, but at some point you'll need to suit up!


This is very sound advice. I don't have much more to add to the discussion regarding the interview, but I will second this comment that a solid charcoal suit is a wardrobe staple despite the fact that it may rarely be worn and is usually not as fun to wear for those of us with interests in all things sartorial.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I sometimes get the reverse impression from an interviewee in a suit, and it's been borne out sometimes after the hire: This is your token suit for interviews and you don't have other nice clothes. I can tell sometimes by the fit, the style, the kind of shirt and tie, what shoes, etc. Okay, you look good in this suit, and then when you're on the job, what will you wear? It often turns out that the rest of their attire is very sad and often not appropriate for the office.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

As a lab head I have interviewed hundreds of prospective research scientists. These are people that would be working with chemicals, radioactivity, and biohazards on a daily basis. As such, the lab dress code is nil other than wearing closed toe shoes for safety considerations. But every single one of them shows up in a suit for an interview. I'm not wearing a suit when I interview them, but they are all dressed well. And if they didn't show up in a suit you damn well better believe I would ask them why not and hold it against them. A suit shows that you are respectful - both to the company for granting you an opportunity as well as to the interviewer for their time. Unless you are in law or finance, no one is expecting you to wear a suit on a daily basis. But the onus is on the interviewee to show some effort and look like a professional that really wants the job.

If an interviewer ever made a comment to me for being overdressed, I would simply reply, "I dressed as in a professional manner to demonstrate to you and your colleagues that I take this opportunity seriously. My interest in joining your organization is sincere, and I want to show that I am willing to put in the effort to look and act professionally whether I am facing clients, working with other executives or interacting with members of the board."

I am disappointed that people on a clothing discussion board are capitulating to lazy groupthink. I realize that it's not cool for techies to spend more than a millisecond considering their daily attire but here's a news flash - these mavericks all put on a suit when they do the road show to get funding from VCs or for their IPOs. Even Zuckerberg did it.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^+1,000. Well said. I am truly amazed by some of the advice in this thread...in a forum dedicated to clothing. And I'm just a dumb ******* from Florida.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I think we should be respectful of everyone's opinion. We shouldn't be expected to fall into lockstep with a rule, however well-intentioned the supposed rule. For me, what to wear to an interview is, indeed, situational and conditional. If someone showed up for a position I advertised in a sharp blazer and wool trousers and a tie and dress shoes, I'd have the impression that he, in fact, had made just as much effort as the guy in the suit and maybe more of an effort.


----------



## zeppacoustic (Apr 5, 2014)

^ Agree with Dr. D. as well. I cannot understand a company having any actionable prejudice against a candidate wearing a suit to an interview. To me, it would convey a bizarre groupthink/culture within the organization.

OF: What do you wear to weddings/funerals in lieu of a suit?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

By the way, I have nothing against suits, people wearing them for interviews. I just have something against the idea that it is always the only option. It isn't. 

I don't know about OF, but I sure as hell don't feel obligated to wear a suit to a funeral (life is too short) or a wedding (bridesmaids prefer blazers) either, especially not a wedding. 

I'll proudly stand out as the minority opinion, I'm sure, but then again, I'm not one to fall into groupthink or whatever weird pop psychology term we want to use.


----------



## 3piece (Jan 22, 2014)

I've been to McDonald's and the like with my best rig but they've never asked me to remove my jacket. At a glance I don't wanna work for this company.

OP, inquire your friend. About the company's culture, about wearing a suit, etc. In the end, it's your life, your choice.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Dr. D said:


> ...I am disappointed that people on a clothing discussion board are capitulating to lazy groupthink. I realize that it's not cool for techies to spend more than a millisecond considering their daily attire but here's a news flash - these mavericks all put on a suit when they do the road show to get funding from VCs or for their IPOs. Even Zuckerberg did it.


I believe that OP has read enough back-and-forth, and has enough information about the employer (whereas we do not), to be able to make up his mind. However, I can tell you that you are simply wrong about the very small world of Silicon Valley. _At my interview_, the CEO told me that his ideal company would consistent entirely of 25-year-old men without family obligations. _Every single person_ to interview me was dressed in jeans _at best _and was 15 and in most cases 20 years younger than me. The CEO and directors would walk into meetings with stodgy government agencies _wearing track suits_. You think this is some ridiculous pets.com scenario? Nope, this company now has a valuation of ca. $10B.

Why did I, a 46-year-old man at the time, put up with it? Because working for a pre-IPO startup is literally the _only_ way I will _ever_ make good money, after thrashing around in a completely _non-technical_ and unremunerative academic subject until I was 36, and suffering multiple spells of marginal employment.

One day, perhaps soon, I hope to be in a position where I can be hired for, not in spite of, my mature judgment: https://www.newrepublic.com/article/117088/silicons-valleys-brutal-ageism.

And I very sincerely hope that OP can do the same now, instead of second-guessing himself before or after the interview.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

I've always loved that term, _pre-IPO start-up....._born out of the dot com bubble, when EVERY new technology idea with a business plan was a self-described _pre-IPO start-up._ Haven't heard it in a long while.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow, that is some article, Slide. Thanks for sharing. Saddening but not surprising to me, as I've noticed overt and covert ageism creeping into my life in recent years. I get it from things as simple as kids wondering why I listen to the Cure and Sonic Youth (I thought you boomers just liked classic rock? I have to tell them that techincally I'm not really a boomer.) to more serious matters such as inappropriate quips from young co-workers, e.g., go ask the mature guy over there. My very young boss remarked about a jacket I wore once: "I love the wide lapels! Must be vintage. Oh, sorry, it's probably just been in your closet for a long time."



SlideGuitarist said:


> I believe that OP has read enough back-and-forth, and has enough information about the employer (whereas we do not), to be able to make up his mind. However, I can tell you that you are simply wrong about the very small world of Silicon Valley. _At my interview_, the CEO told me that his ideal company would consistent entirely of 25-year-old men without family obligations. _Every single person_ to interview me was dressed in jeans _at best _and was 15 and in most cases 20 years younger than me. The CEO and directors would walk into meetings with stodgy government agencies _wearing track suits_. You think this is some ridiculous pets.com scenario? Nope, this company now has a valuation of ca. $10B.
> 
> Why did I, a 46-year-old man at the time, put up with it? Because working for a pre-IPO startup is literally the _only_ way I will _ever_ make good money, after thrashing around in a completely _non-technical_ and unremunerative academic subject until I was 36, and suffering multiple spells of marginal employment.
> 
> ...


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

You know, the take-away for OP might not be, "Figure out what they want you to be, then be that." How can one even be sure employers really know what they want? It might be, "Look your best, so that whether you get the job or not, you can be proud of yourself."


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

After reading thru the whole thread, my best advice would be to know your "audience" and go w/ your gut on what's appropriate.

Here's my two cents on being over dressed for an interview: I had an interview some years back at a well regarded, but very casual company in town. Showed up in blazer, tie, khakis, etc and while waiting ran into a old co-worker who told me I was way over dressed & that I should at least remove the tie which I did not. Interviewers should up in sparkly jeans w/ company shirts and literally did a double take at what I was wearing. Nailed the interview, but did not get the job (I was OK w/ that) and heard from the co-worker that they didn't think I would be a good fit w/ the company culture which I took to mean I was too dressy. So, it happens.

Brian


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Sounds vaguely familiar. I showed up for an interview in a suit and tie and my soon-to-be boss and interviewer was in Carhart khakis and a J. Crew button-down sport shirt with the sleeves rolled up past her elbows. I got the job, and then I got hassled for not showing up to work on Fridays in jeans and a sweatshirt, even after telling everyone that I didn't own any jeans. I think they almost expected me to go out and buy jeans and a cheap sweatshirt so that I could be appropriately dressed once a week.



vwguy said:


> After reading thru the whole thread, my best advice would be to know your "audience" and go w/ your gut on what's appropriate.
> 
> Here's my two cents on being over dressed for an interview: I had an interview some years back at a well regarded, but very casual company in town. Showed up in blazer, tie, khakis, etc and while waiting ran into a old co-worker who told me I was way over dressed & that I should at least remove the tie which I did not. Interviewers should up in sparkly jeans w/ company shirts and literally did a double take at what I was wearing. Nailed the interview, but did not get the job (I was OK w/ that) and heard from the co-worker that they didn't think I would be a good fit w/ the company culture which I took to mean I was too dressy. So, it happens.
> 
> Brian


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

Yeah, that anti-suit attitude and hostility toward the necktie is very real in the tech world. While I agree with most everyone's points, this is a harsh reality. Thanks, IBM.

At most workplaces, the bar is incredibly low. Can't go wrong with some sort of jacket and tie, sans bling, for an interview. Enough to show you're serious, not too much so as to pull a Justin Timberlake/kid dressing like Don Draper for Halloween.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

I had a job interview at a large NYC publication Tuesday and the guy told me to dress "informally." First time I have not worn a suit to an interview. Wore dark brown lightweight tweed trousers, blue BB buttondown, beige Ben Silver cardigan, tan Wigwams, old J&M shell cordovan loafers, hefty Donegal tweed overcoat, classy leather briefcase, vintage stainless steel Hamilton windup. They want me to come in again Monday. If they hire me, I am going to join the few tie-wearers there. Supervisory position but not upper management and no dealing with the public.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

I don't think it was the suit that threw them off at the initial interview, but probably the over the top accessories. If you showed up to that same interview with a conservative rig, sans all the gaudiness, my guess is that you would be viewed differently.

I also think it is funny that some people in here said that they would not want a job where dressing well for the interview was frowned upon. If the job was a good one in my field and paid well, then beam me up Scottie.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I work in a fairly conservative industry, but if we're not at a client site, we typically wear business casual. In my office, that means khakis or flannels, jacket, no tie. On-site, we wear suits - sometimes without a tie, though. 

I would not recommend ever interviewing without a suit unless they explicitly tell you it isn't necessary. Keep things very conservative - white TV fold if you feel the need for a PS, muted less-busy tie, spread (but not cutaway) collar white shirt, button cuffs, black shoes, pant-matching socks, all with a solid navy or charcoal suit. 

I was on the hunt for a new job this fall and did around a dozen interviews. My first-round rig was always the same: navy BB suit in a conservative but not too wide-legged cut, navy socks, black PAs, white spread collar shirt, BB#1 in red/white/navy, no PS. 

You can always choose to dress to office level on the subsequent rounds, but first interview should be as I mentioned above - good, but also conservative. I've definitely sat in meetings where they talk about how distracting a PS was on an interviewee, or how the big gold cuff links were perhaps a bit too ostentatious to fit in to our culture, etc.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^Yes, it wasn't very long ago that when someone asked for interview attire advice here, a good 90%+ of the responses would reinforce basically what you just said. Nowadays, you get a hodge podge of crap...as evidenced in this thread...which does the OP a real disservice because he has no idea where the good advice lies. By the way, I wouldn't even chance a TV fold. No upside..only potential downside, IMO.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I think the best general advice would be, unless it is a tech start-up or established mezzanine-level tech firm, a suit is necessary. Things get more grey when you have a technical job, but, anecdotally, I am an IT architecture consultant, but I work for a Big 4 - tech work/co-workers/clients, conservative accounting firm. Where do we fall in the dress spectrum? Very solidly in the realm of auditors/accountants and really, really dang far from places like Slide's office (which I've been to and can confirm: flip flops, shorts, t-shirts). Our two companies likely interview many of the same candidates (especially software engineers and the like), but our office cultures are worlds apart. Gather your facts on the company and make an informed decision, but generally if it isn't a strictly-tech firm, your only decision should be charcoal or navy.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow. That is pretty harsh, FL. I'm surprised, from all the rest that I've seen from you in the forum, that you would seem to suggest that the only "good advice" is the advice you agree with.



FLCracka said:


> ^Yes, it wasn't very long ago that when someone asked for interview attire advice here, a good 90%+ of the responses would reinforce basically what you just said. Nowadays, you get *a hodge podge of crap...as evidenced in this thread.*..which does the OP a real disservice because he has no idea where the good advice lies. By the way, I wouldn't even chance a TV fold. No upside..only potential downside, IMO.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Duvel said:


> Wow. That is pretty harsh, FL. I'm surprised, from all the rest that I've seen from you in the forum, that you would seem to suggest that the only "good advice" is the advice you agree with.


Maybe that was a little strong, Duvel. It just used to be that interview protocol was pretty cut and dried....one of the few topics that garnered a very healthy consensus of opinion. Not so much, anymore, it seems. Sorry, I don't intend to be one of those my way or the highway guys.

I'm sure that OF will exercise good judgement if/when the time comes.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

And no worries in that department--you normally don't seem to be. I agree that there is an accepted protocol or conventional wisdom about this. No doubt about that. I guess my point is that sometimes it is appropriate and good to depart from the conventional wisdom.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I do quite a bit of the hiring at my company. I am a CPA in private industry; I manage F&A, hr and payroll. Hiring, like dressing, is about FIT! Although I was a management consultant for twenty years and always wore a suit, I interviewed for my current position in brooks khakis and a golf shirt with ae randolphs. The president understood I needed to be "dressed up" for the position I currently held at a local CPA firm. The firm thought I had a office day with no clients. It's all perspective and relative. 

A suit can be a mistake if you are in a second interview or have been prequalified and are being interviewed solely for fit and the culture does not support business dress. Many interviews are thus. If you have been in the environ and know the culture is anti-suit, it can hurt you. They wonder how you will acclimate to other norms. Dress like your boss/hiring manager!

I have figured out that I can wear ae fairmonts with a button down and not be accused of being "dressed up!" Which says a lot for the rubber-sole debates. The two shoes are identical other than the semi-lug sole vs the single leather. Even in a golf shirt the randolphs draw scorn in my current environ. I usually get asked if the bank is visiting. 

Interviewing is about culture and fit. Most credentials are prequalified these days. There are few blind interviews/cattle-calls anymore. If you are in fact blind then a first interview in suit is always correct or excusable. I find those that show up thusly and are invited to remove coat or tie should comply. The holdouts are rarely hired. I am not so biased but I see others are and if they mention it you should blend immediately. You can be a change agent another time!

The typically admired nonconformist (yes I said it) start and run companies. Apple, Facebook, et al. Find a successful ladder climbing person and you will find mass conformance to corporate norms whether they be flip flops or braces.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for all of the responses everyone. This thread confirmed what I had been thinking, which was that I needed to go ahead an get a suit. Since I'm potentially on short notice and needed a quick fix, I tried on some suits at JCPenney today and ordered a two button, darted, flat front Stafford suit in mid-gray this evening (that will supposedly come in Tuesday). Not necessarily ideal for the long term, but i ultimately needed one quickly and relatively inexpensively (also, it was at least 100% wool, unlike the 60% poly J Ferrar models).

I realized also that my dress shirts all had French cuffs or were OCBDs, so I ordered an extra slim fit Brooks semi-spread collar dress shirt (the 537Q) in white (made in Malaysia- meh).

My wife and I spent yesterday with my friend and his wife, and we talked a bit about the interview. He confirmed for me that the biggest issue for me last time was probably the tie bar/cuff links/pocket square, and my declining to lose the jacket during the second interview probably didn't help. He also confirmed that a navy blazer and gray wool dress trousers would work fine, but I decided to go ahead and err on the side of caution. If I get the interview (and I hope to hear something this week), my rig will be:

mid gray Stafford suit
white Brooks dress shirt
black Jos A Bank belt
black Johnston and Murphy captoes
...and I'm still debating on which tie (I'll post a couple options to get opinions later)

To address the comments about the workplace attire/clothing in an interview being held against me- like I said earlier, I believe now it had more to do with overdoing it with accessories (a half Windsor with a striped spread collar shirt probably didn't help). In any case, this company would be a dream career for me- I don't want to say too much right now, but it would be huge if I were able to get an interview and land this. So I'm trying to do whatever it takes to appear as though I belong there.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

I have to say that being told to dress informally unnerved me a bit. I know how to do the suit interview and I have a lucky tie that I've worn since buying it in 1988 -- felt unarmed without it. I already worked there in the 1990s for a few years -- at 55, this would be the fifth company to recycle me -- so I wasn't totally freaked out. But it is a better job than the one I used to have there, and I'd have felt more comfy in my usual interview attire. The paranoid side of me thought the guy told me to dress down just to dick me so he'd have an excuse to hire someone else, but then on New Year's Night he emailed me to say I did very well and that I need to come in again Monday. Hopefully they ask me to pee in a cup, and I'd hate to splash the Hickey Freeman.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

orange fury said:


> I realized also that my dress shirts all had French cuffs or were OCBDs, so I ordered an extra slim fit Brooks semi-spread collar dress shirt (the 537Q) in white (made in Malaysia- meh).


I have the exact same shirt in the regular fit. It's the perfect interview shirt. I love how you can get the must-iron version of a Brooks shirt for like $30 less than the non-iron. Suits me just fine. Good luck with the job prospect.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

FLCracka said:


> I have the exact same shirt in the regular fit. It's the perfect interview shirt. I love how you can get the must-iron version of a Brooks shirt for like $30 less than the non-iron. Suits me just fine. Good luck with the job prospect.


And what's funny is all the reviews by people railing against the shirt because it's NOT non-iron lol


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Okay, next pressing question: which tie. I've narrowed down my collection to a few of my most conservative ties, which will be worn with a mid-gray suit, white semi-spread collar shirt, and black shoes/belt.



from left to right:
1) Robert Talbott
2) Ferrell Reed
3) Brooks Brothers
4) TM Lewin
5) Brooks Brothers
6) Robert Talbott
7) The Tie Bar

Thoughts appreciated, thank you guys for your help so far.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Either of the pindots. The satin is unbusinesslike, and the repps have all those trad/ivy/prep associations that you may not want to play up. If that's not an issue, in your estimation, then the navy repp is the best choice. The red repps are either too vivid for a job interview, or too muted/brownish for a white shirt.

Also, and this is probably all in my head, but I feel like if you're doing white shirt/no square, then the pindots work especially well because the white in the tie picks up on the white in the shirt, and they're tied together rather than just sitting on top of each other.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

orange fury said:


> Okay, next pressing question: which tie. I've narrowed down my collection to a few of my most conservative ties, which will be worn with a mid-gray suit, white semi-spread collar shirt, and black shoes/belt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have #5, as well, and it would be my choice in that situation.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

OF, Hopefully it is a place where you will be able to dress how you please after you get the gig. It will be important to them that you are a good fit for their culture, but remember that it is just as if not more important that their work culture is a good fit for you.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Topsider said:


> I have #5, as well, and it would be my choice in that situation.


I have a similar blue spot tie, and it's what I'd choose.

1. There's something inherently cheerful about spots, i.e. you won't look recessive or, God forbid, meek. 
2. Navy, on the other hand, is unassailably conservative. British establishment figures _in movies_ always wear them. My wife loves Colin Firth, I love Colin Firth: in _The Diary of Bridget Jon_ he plays a London barrister, and he appears in that tie. No one would ever take offense at a navy or burgundy spot tie.
3. The repp ties, while we all love 'em, seem to have wandered over from a more casual ensemble. Nos. 2 and 6 are admittedly rather muted, but still...I like dots.

My $.02, or less.


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

Another vote for the Maroon Pin-dot.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Agree with the others on the dots. I'd go #5 first, then #4.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I would also wear the maroon pindot.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

That was pretty unanimous lol. If I get an interview, Brooks burgundy pindot it is. If I get a second interview I'll wear the navy TM Lewin one


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Go get 'em, Tiger!


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Exactly what I was thinking. If its a professional job, wear a suit. Make it ultra conservative. Navy, charcoal grey. White suit (preferably) or if you have too light blue, conservative tie, BLACK shoes and captoes or wingtips are preferable. NO tie bar or cuff links. Think conservative and wow them with your skills and personality.



Dr. D said:


> Wear a suit to an interview. Do not wear an odd jacket and tie.
> 
> An interview is a time to demonstrate that you are professional and put together. You want to look sharp but at the same time not seem brash. Avoid cuff links, a pocket square, flamboyant ties or socks, etc. Wear a solid charcoal suit that fits well with a plain white shirt (no OCBD, no French cuffs, no monograms) and a basic tie - a foulard, pindot, or repp stripe based in navy is a safe choice.
> 
> Keep in mind that you do not want to be remembered for what you wore but for what you said and how you presented yourself.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

oxford cloth button down said:


> ... It will be important to them that you are a good fit for their culture, but remember that it is just as if not more important that their work culture is a good fit for you.


This is some of the best advice given here. I've always looked at the interview process as a two-way street. Too many people worry about how they're being evaluated and forget that they should also ask the question: "Will this job/company meet my needs?"

I highly recommend this book to help with the job search/interview process: "What Color is Your Parachute" by Richard Nelson Bolles. It's helped me through many a job interview.

This thread also underscores the importance of having a suit. Every gentleman should own _at least_ one suit. You never know when a job interview or event like a funeral will occur. You want to be prepared so you're not caught with your pants down, so to speak.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Not to disagree with the majority, but all of the ties are a good choice (my least favorite would the solid maroon). All are nice and conservative. The blue pindot is very classic. I personally like the the stripes.



orange fury said:


> Okay, next pressing question: which tie. I've narrowed down my collection to a few of my most conservative ties, which will be worn with a mid-gray suit, white semi-spread collar shirt, and black shoes/belt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Nobleprofessor said:


> Not to disagree with the majority, but all of the ties are a good choice (my least favorite would the solid maroon). All are nice and conservative. The blue pindot is very classic. I personally like the the stripes.


I agree with Nobleprof, any one of these ties would be a strong choice. It's not like one of them will make it or break it. OF, resist the urge to overanalyze your interview attire. You put together good rigs and have impressed your current employer (as I recall from your post about your job review). Whatever you wear will impress--be sure to compile a list of questions to ask them that will help you decide if this company is right for you.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Great ties all but TM Lewin gets my vote.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

If it's a long interview, or you're going to meet with different groups, why not start off with one tie but bring several with you to change it up? No doubt you'll get breaks--go to the restroom, switch out ties, and act like nothing's different. At the very least, it would be interesting to see who, if anyone, notices.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Duvel said:


> At the very least, it would be interesting to see who, if anyone, notices.


I can't imagine that would be beneficial in an interview, my friend.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

But it would be great fun. I imagine that one would be the topic of office talk for a while.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Duvel said:


> But it would be great fun. I imagine that one would be the topic of office talk for a while.


If by "office" you mean "Lady Gaga's male dance troupe," yes!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Why waste time doing things that will obviously be distracting at best and fatal to your chances at worst?

Anyone who notices will wonder why you are frivolously doing this and whether you are taking the interview seriously.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

yeah, but... it would be fun!

Also, if they ask if you'd like water or something to drink, clap your hands excitedly and say, "Coffee, coffee, coffee!"


----------



## Brigadier Cheape (Sep 25, 2014)

As you can see, I'm a fan of #4, but either pin dot will look great and you should feel confident with your look - great decision going the suit route. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks again for all the input gents. I got the suit in tonight and took the pants to my tailor to do some adjustments on. The suit itself actually isn't all that bad, surprisingly. It actually feels better constructed than the low end Jos A Bank suits I had in college (and fits far better). This isn't the shirt I'll be wearing (my Beooks one comes in tomorrow), but this is how the colors match up. Pretty straightforward:


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

I still vote for the Maroon Pin-dot...

BTW, I think you are making the right choice in wearing the suit. The dress code at the location may be somewhat business casual, but, you don't work there yet. You can dress down when you're a member of the team / company. For now, the suit is safer.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

I still feel more confident in a suit, but I landed that job where they wanted me to dress informally. For $10K more than I was expecting.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

You're going to share out that $10K among this forum, right?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Triathlete said:


> I still vote for the Maroon Pin-dot...
> 
> BTW, I think you are making the right choice in wearing the suit. The dress code at the location may be somewhat business casual, but, you don't work there yet. You can dress down when you're a member of the team / company. For now, the suit is safer.


+1, if I get an interview, the maroon pindot will be the pick. If I get a second interview, I'll wear the navy spot.

Picking up my pants from my tailor today, now I'm just hoping for a phone call - fingers crossed


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

orange fury said:


> +1, if I get an interview, the maroon pindot will be the pick. If I get a second interview, I'll wear the navy spot.
> 
> Picking up my pants from my tailor today, now I'm just hoping for a phone call - fingers crossed


You could split the difference between the conservative approach and Duvel's humorous suggestion: take several ties to the interview, and ask the first interviewer which one s/he'd like you to wear for the rest of the day! :evil:

All hair-splitting aside, it was unlikely you'd make a _bad_ choice. I'm sure you will make as good impression on them as you make on us.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Excellent suggestion, Slide! And I will keep that in mind for my next opportunity to do so. I also thought about keeping some good ties in my desk drawer for male candidates that I might interview whose neckties I don't like. "Here, go put this on. It's a better choice with that shirt and jacket, and besides, your tie is too skinny for those lapels."


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Excellent suggestion, Slide! And I will keep that in mind for my next opportunity to do so. I also thought about keeping some good ties in my desk drawer for male candidates that I might interview whose neckties I don't like. "Here, go put this on. It's a better choice with that shirt and jacket, and besides, your tie is too skinny for those lapels."


Yeah, that's why I keep a measuring tape and a Brannock device at the office.


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

orange fury said:


> +1, if I get an interview, the maroon pindot will be the pick. If I get a second interview, I'll wear the navy spot.
> 
> Picking up my pants from my tailor today, now I'm just hoping for a phone call - fingers crossed


I just wanted to add that I think you chose a great suit for the interview. I have one like it (my oldest and cheapest suit, actually) that I always enjoy wearing. Perfect for everything but a funeral.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

I recently started a new job and probably interviewed with at least a dozen different folks during my job hunting process. I always wore a suit save one interview (At the one, I knew the guys I was interviewing with, and I think we both knew before I walked in, that they weren't going to be able to get me. Nevertheless, I still had a coat and tie). Several interviews were lunch interviews, or immediately after work. I noticed that all these interviewers said things along the lines of, I hope you didn't wear that suit to work, your currently employer might notice you are looking. Luckily, I had a tan poplin suit (New Orleans in September), that I could leave the jacket and tie in the car and look like I was just wearing khakis and a dress shirt. This lead me to realize that the wrote expectation that you wear a suit to an interview has some flexibility the interviewer might understand if you are trying to be low key about your job search.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I wore a bathing suit to an interview once. It was for a lifeguard job.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^Congrats, you are just one post shy of notching 20 comments in this thread!!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I wore a chem suit in the air force. It fit perfectly. 

How's that. It feels a little creepy that you're keeping track, by the way.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

20!! Woohooo!!! I know, I did count....just out of curiosity.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, I'm glad I gave you something to do.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I recently witnessed a guy interview in a black leather blazer, a black satin shirt, black jeans, and a tie that had a black background with a huge, mouth-open tiger on it. He also had a pony tail, a turquoise belt buckle, and black Vans slip-ons. Hired, and likely in the salary range of $160-200k. 

Sometimes it is all about KSA.

Welcome to IT.


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

Bounty Hunter? Mob Boss? Bouncer?


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

SlideGuitarist said:


> You're going to share out that $10K among this forum, right?


To an extent, yes. I spent some of my severance and a good deal of my extended, um, vacation building a vast supply of unusual items for the thrift exchange or eBay in case I needed to make a living at it for a month or two. I don't want to undercut other sellers and hurt their business, but prices will be a bit less than I normally would set. Of course, stuff that fits me ... well, I'magonnakeepem.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, what an interesting bunch of responses. But the outlook on wearing suits to white collar jobs and interviews for them isn't all that grim. There are many high school graduates who come in to my store for their first suits with that very purpose in mind. (I'll even forgive them or their parents for insisting on black -- one mother even did so after her son clearly preferred the navy!)

There are times wearing a suit might cost you the job, such as certain retail stores or blue collar work. But at a place where the work is, by definition, white collar I can't imagine it would. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape (Sep 25, 2014)

The black suit misconception seems to be a common problem. Maybe they have seen a nice dark charcoal suit and thought it was black, but if they saw the two side by side, particularly outdoors, I suspect they would go for the charcoal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

That's what I point out to them about charcoal and navy, that they're more versatile in what can be worn with them and look better during the day. But if they insist on black I will not push my personal agenda. I want to make them look good but not at the cost of losing a sale!


----------



## Brigadier Cheape (Sep 25, 2014)

I hear you, there's just no convincing some people..


----------

